# Has anyone got the results of their appeal yet?



## tom bonass (26 Jan 2016)

Hi,

This forum seems to have totally dried up now . I was wondering has anyone had any success or otherwise with an appeal to the Complaints panel ?

Thanks .


----------



## Thomas (15 Feb 2016)

My appeal was for a number of things (i) return my tracker (as I had switched bank), (ii) give me redress for all overpayments to PTSB and the subsequent bank, and (iii) increase compensation from the initial 1,000 offered.  We are still exchanging correspondence - very long process that started in mid November.  PTSB took 10 weeks to provide the CAP with their response to my initial appeal submission, I then was able to respond to that submission and then a couple of weeks ago, PTSB got permission to submit another response.  Until this is submitted by PTSB, the CAP will not review any of the documents and so assuming PTSB sent their final response in last week, CAP have 5 working days to do an initial review and then its anyone's guess as to how long they will take to make a decision.


----------



## Thomas (20 Feb 2016)

We got the ruling yesterday - they will repay the overpayments to the bank ( though the CAP sided with PTSB on the rate to be used to determine the amount and so the amount is very small).  There is no compensation and even though PTSB offered the mortgage back in their submissions CAP didn't include it in their ruling so we don't know if we will get it back - faith in the process is gone!!


----------



## birdie (25 Apr 2016)

Received the CAPs decision today on my appeal, and guess what.......my appeal has been refused.

I now believe that there is someone sending out standard letters and there is no one looking at the appeal documents as I have not heard of one successful appeal.

I guess there is only one real avenue left now.........

Has anyone been successful with an appeal?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 May 2016)

A good article in the Indo 

*Most appeals of PTSB offers of compensation dismissed*

"A total of 96 compensation offers have been appealed so far between the two panels, a spokesperson for PTSB told the Sunday Independent last week.

Of these, 69 have been decided, the spokesperson said - with many more appeals dismissed than upheld.

Fourteen were wholly upheld or partly upheld, while the majority, 55, were not upheld"

I wonder what partly upheld means.  If the Financial Services Ombudsman awards €1,000 to someone who lost their tracker, he calls that "partly upheld". 

Any of the 14 whose appeal have been upheld like to tell us your experience?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jun 2016)

This thread was taken off topic with general comments - I have deleted them all. 

Please only post here if you have got the results of your appeal.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jun 2016)

Here is another case of an appeal rejected 

*ptsb Customer Appeals Panel rejected my complaint to return to ptsb*


----------



## Suz2015 (30 Jun 2016)

Almost a year since Redress letters were received - have many submitted Appeals or got results? Gone very quiet here!


----------



## radley (1 Jul 2016)

yes I agree seems to be a forum for people to ask questions but get no reply .


----------

